# old BCIF ferries routes to channel islands



## nigelwilk (Oct 8, 2009)

hello 

I know this isnt very modern but does anyone remember back in the 1980's when British channel island ferries operated the corbiere ferry from portsmouth to the islands! well, can anyone remember how long the crossing times used to be and what time it used to depart and arrive in jersey from portsmouth or did it go via guernsey first thanks

were they a bit shorter when they ran from poole a few years later?

Thanks

nigelwilk


----------

